# got a little work done today. floor work



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

did some banging and clangin and cutting and cussin today.

as I figured, more revealed itself upon some banging. and I have my wheels on the car for a more decent look.

please look at these photos that show the holes in the floor, center console, and obviously the trunk. I have a steel worker at my desposal and good welder. the trunk will not be put back to original as I will be putting a stereo in and doing some custom work back there.

as far as the floor goes, I plan on smoothing out and squaring up the cuts and weld them all in. then everything will be rhino-lined. the rest of the flooring feels firm and strong, we banged around with a solid hammer quite a bit looking for give and flex. areas not hit appear to be pretty strong. 

also bought some stuff for my pontiac 350. see the pictures. basically an MSD distributor and 6AL ignition, got my shifter in for the T-350. getting further and further along in the process. next step will be working on that accessory tray in the back. getting it cleaned up and new sheetmetal put in place.

would love opinions and thoughts.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

here are the rest of the photos. btw, when we pulled out the gas tank it had some horrible smelling gas that was a redish brown. we pulled the fuel level sender out, any ideas what to do to salvage the tank itself, it doesn't leak, can I replace what is rusting, and what is the best way to clean this tank out?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

glad to hear your home and working on the car....i have seen a lot worse rot, looks like you have it under control. wheels look good, like that you kept some sidewall on them. i am painting the Tempest on the 27th, motor is all in and running, just waiting on my center link to get it rolling.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

virginiavenom said:


> here are the rest of the photos. btw, when we pulled out the gas tank it had some horrible smelling gas that was a redish brown. we pulled the fuel level sender out, any ideas what to do to salvage the tank itself, it doesn't leak, can I replace what is rusting, and what is the best way to clean this tank out?


there are patch panels available for all the rusted spots. it looks to me like it should be no problem patching the rusty spots. 

the gas tank can be cleaned. i have heard of people putting a gallon or so of 
nuts for bolts and washers or even clean small rocks and shake and roll the tank to dislodge the rust. cant vouch for how well it works. you can also buy those tanks new pretty cheap online these days.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

think i would spring for a new tank (150.00 or so) if its rusted, you will be changing gas filters weekly as the catch the fine particles and block up, i had mine dipped and baked but no many places do gas tanks anymore because the fumes erupt inside and turn them into big steel balloons.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

all the patch panels I see are expensive as all hell, I can get sheet steel of any size I could fathom and just weld it in place couldn't I? and can someone take a picture of how the transmission cross member attaches to the frame? I bought a new one, but I can't figure out for the life of me, how it actually attaches to the frame of the car.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Floors in my 72 Lemans look pretty similar to yours, virginiavenom. I did the same thing, banged around with a hammer. I found only 2 small holes under the rear seat. Your motor looks real nice and clean. Can't wait till mine looks like that.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If your budget allows, buy a new tank snd sender......replace the fuel lines also... IMHO:cheers Eric


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

yep, fuel lines and tank will be a must have now as well.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

when we were young re-did buddies 641/2 mustang floor with street signs....LOL. tell you one thing, they will never rust out again and they look pretty cool when you lift up the carpet and see "no turn on red"


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

lol. ok. so riddle me this fellas, who has the best prices on new tanks and I figure I need the whole fuel system redone. it has a weber carb on it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

where else.....Flea-bay

1966 gto gas tank | eBay


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

what size is the fuel line fittings? basically I want to run an autometer fuel gauge, get new fuel lines to a high performance fuel pump (edelbrock performer) and that will go to my weber carb that is on the car. looking for best suggestions. Instg8ter, I have horrible luck when it comes to Ebay. so I'm leary about that. and I'm still wondering hot to attach the transmission crossmember to the frame of the vehicle.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

virginiavenom said:


> what size is the fuel line fittings? basically I want to run an autometer fuel gauge, get new fuel lines to a high performance fuel pump (edelbrock performer) and that will go to my weber carb that is on the car. looking for best suggestions. Instg8ter, I have horrible luck when it comes to Ebay. so I'm leary about that. and I'm still wondering hot to attach the transmission crossmember to the frame of the vehicle.


the crossmember mounts in a special rubber mount. 



64 72 GTO SKYLARK CROSSMEMBER BRACKET INSULATORS PAIR | eBay

and this:
1964 72 GTO SKYLARK 70-72 MONTE CROSSMEMBER BRACKETS PR | eBay


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

sweet, thanks freethinker. now I have another question. I found a fuel pump which states 3/8 in NPT fittings in and out. is this the thread or the size of the line I should buy? what comes off the factory is just a pushed on and clamped hose isn't it? I have a weber 600 CFM carb on a pontiac 350 thinking about using a HP edelbrock fuel pump since my motor has been slightly worked.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

virginiavenom said:


> sweet, thanks freethinker. now I have another question. I found a fuel pump which states 3/8 in NPT fittings in and out. is this the thread or the size of the line I should buy? what comes off the factory is just a pushed on and clamped hose isn't it? I have a weber 600 CFM carb on a pontiac 350 thinking about using a HP edelbrock fuel pump since my motor has been slightly worked.


the stock 3/8 fuel line is more than enough for 600 cfm on the street. save your money.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

so the stock are 3/8s problem is, I don't have any stock ones on the car. everything has been removed from the car pretty much.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If the car had A/C you should have a 3/8 outlet on the fuel tank....if it was a non-A/C you might only have 5/16....with a 350 and 600 CFM, and an electric pump....you should be OK either way. OR, you could buy a new sender unit with up to a 1/2" (you don't need it) 3/8 would be my suggestion. you can then use 3/8 NPT with barbed ends and fuel line to run the whole system. Eric:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you asked where the best prices were....try ames, OPG they are around 200-220 there i believe


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought an edelbrock engine vacuum driven pump. supposed to be good. I'm going to run an autometer gauge and fuel level sender, which I have already. can I buy a 3/8 fuel tank barb? I don't know what it's called to put on the gas tank. the edelbrock fuel pump says it has 3/8s npt input and output.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> when we were young re-did buddies 641/2 mustang floor with street signs....LOL. tell you one thing, they will never rust out again and they look pretty cool when you lift up the carpet and see "no turn on red"


And the price was right at back road bargain mart.:seeya:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Funny now that i think of it his father worked for the county Road Commission, so he would have probably brought us the old ones home if we would have asked. Same buddy was in town a few weeks ago and stopped by the house while i was at work...wife told him she had to show him something (Remembering the rides in the mustang when we were dating)...she opened the garage door and she said he was like a little kid in a candy store when he seen the Tempest.


----------

